# Florida Rats



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

I would like to start a chain in Florida if someone has not done so already to rehome and rescue rats. I can never find people in this state nor any type of rescue. So if you are interested in helping let me know and we can help these sweet creatures get good homes. 

Tonya


----------



## FloridaRatRescue (Jul 31, 2008)

[email protected]

we have rats available for adoption now


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

I understand and that is the problem. There are sweet rats all over that just need to find good homes. I want to help them do that. That is why I put that thread up I am trying to find others that want to help as well, or people that I can help give forever homes to these rats.


----------



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

I live in Tampa and am looking for a hairless to adopt...


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

look on petfinder the same shelter that I just got my blue little girl from has multiple rats and I think one of them is a hairless. Its in Christmas FL.


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of adopting another rat when i get a bigger cage, but i'm waiting for the moment. I live in Titusville, and my friend lives in Christmas, i might go by a shelter there to adopt, looking for a tan one, or a brighter colored rat.


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

Definitely check there and check petfinder before you go. It is an awesome shelter and the lady who runs it really cares about her animals.


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

yea i checked petfinder, the christmas shelter didnt pop up, i'll check the phone book later.


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

OK the name of the rescue is Fallin Pines Critter Rescue.

Here is the address:
Fallin' Pines Critter Rescue, Inc.
23643 Christmas Cemetery Rd.
Christmas, FL. 32709-9550 

And here is the contact info:

contact Shirley Cannan at (407) 568-7988 or [email protected] 

Good luck!


----------



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish there was a shelter closer to me.
Ugh...

You'd think there'd be at least one in Tampa


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

There are two female baby rats that are in The SPCA in Tampa Bay. I am looking now to try to see any details. They don't say any details at all, but you should try to call their number is: 727-586-3591 . In Orlando there are three rats in a shelter on petfinder but they are all white rats (they are all three little girls). The number for that shelter if you want to contact them, contact Jennifer at [email protected]. 

If I find any other info on any available rats in your area I will let you know!!


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

I found this listing on the flordia rats list:

I will be rescueing 17 hairless rats and adopting them out in 2-3 weeks after they have been quarantined. Someone in Ocala decided to breed and did not understand how well rats breed if not keep apart. if interested adoption fee will be $10.00 per baby. let me know. (352)499-0010 give me a call. 

It was posted at the end of feb but its worth a try...


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

I live near Ft. Walton FL and am looking for another female ratty to go with my lonely girl. I don't know where to look. I got my baby from Kentucky when I lived there. Can anyone help?


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

check petfinder, i do not know of any in that area but I am sure that there will be someone on petfinder that needs a good home


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

none are close to me. 

sigh. 

i have a two year old and some of the ratties i saw don't want kid homes. I guess I will hit the pet shops local to me. I hate doing that but she needs a friend.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

look up >lynns pet. junglen pets. in the phone book


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I live in Crestview, FL. If I had saw this post sooner I could have gotten you some females. We rescued 40+ from a lady that had 300 rats. We had a rattie train that went up the East coast all the way to PA and all were adopted. 

We are still working with the lady, so if you are still looking for females we might could get you some, also one of my friends that assisted with the rescue has a pregnant female as a result so if you are interested in adopting babies when they are weaned that is also a possibility.

-Lauren

ETA: This is the link to the rescue situation that we under took.


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, definetely a rat rescue in Florida. I live near Daytona and am forced to buy from a petstore! :-\


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

And there are so many rats in FL that need homes. I am willing to foster and even transport within reason, if anyone knows of any rats that are in my area that they would be interested that they may need help getting, please let me know I have an extra tank and everything. I just want to help these wonderful creatures get homes. And if anyone needs to find a temporary home for their rats until they can find them homes or anything like that I can foster. Please just let me know. I have three girls myself and I just want to help....I am in Fern Park which is near maitland and altamonte.


----------



## FrylockTheMagnificent (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm located in Clearwater and currently on the hunt for a companion for my wonderful guy Frylock. 
I need a male and probably a younger one so Fry would be more accepting. He's a very friendly and sweet rat and is getting quite lonely. 
Anyone nearby with a ratty looking for a home?


----------



## FloridaRatRescue (Jul 31, 2008)

bump

Anyone looking to adopt in South East Florida (central Palm Beach County) please keep us in mind.

We have many available rats at this time. I'll be updating our photo page this week.

Please email at [email protected] for more information


----------

